# Cosmetic mods



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I have not been able to find anything but seats. Can not find any aftermarket/Euro altezza taillights. Is there any thing cosmetic for these cars?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> I have not been able to find anything but seats. Can not find any aftermarket/Euro altezza taillights. Is there any thing cosmetic for these cars?


Nah.. nothing like that. Check out this site: http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?

They have stuff that includes louvers, headlight covers, spoilers, body kits ect.. Most of it is somewhat older-styling.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

guitarsage said:


> Can not find any aftermarket/Euro altezza taillights.


Wow...that's probably a good thing...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> I can not find any aftermarket/Euro altezza taillights.


You have got to be kidding me...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You own the wrong car. Sell it imediately


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ricer.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

Nismotune86 said:


> Ricer.


ya i dont know about the whole altezza thing but i saw this website were this guy made custom tail lights.i dont remember the website, someone sent it to me. i was planning blacking out the tailights and leaving two big circles sort of r33ish, but then i decided i wanna build up the engine and leave the outside as original as i can.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

asleepz said:


> You own the wrong car. Sell it imediately


I dont own it yet... I am going to trade it for my altima, which has a messed up tranny.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well then trade for another car. Your going to be very disappointed that there are barely any cosmetic parts.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

There's a car you might want to look at, I think it's a...uhhhh...oh what's the car I'm thinking of....hmmm...Oh yeah! A CIVIC!
On another note, I think the only tail light mod that MIGHT look good would be to just smoke the tail lights themselves.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

There is no other car that I will be able to find for the price Iam paying for this Z. I mean, its a pretty good deal relatively low miles, new performance clutch and a few other upgrades plus it has turbo. Iam not really worried about cosmetics, I was just curious, because my alty had some cool mod and its not even a sports car. If its still there when I get the chance to take it, iam gonna take it.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

ya dude our poor Z31 was like the bastard son of the performance world. theres some stuff from Z places like motorsport and a few others but other than that the only stuff for our car is either universal or home made (make it yourself).


----------



## Rulez (Sep 8, 2009)

i have alot of cosmetic parts....holla...super cheap


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

This thread is three and a half year old there genius.


----------

